
Show HN: Antibait – Protects you from clickbaits - mavci
https://www.antibait.com
======
albertTJames
Although this is a great idea, I was baited in adding this chrome plugin only
to realize only those websites were supported:

buzzfeed.com edition.cnn.com europe.newsweek.com gazeteciler.com haber7.com
haberturk.com huffingtonpost.com hurriyet.com.tr sabah.com.tr theatlantic.com
theguardian.com

~~~
mavci
Just click on extension button at any website that you want to use. If it
wasn't supported send request for that site, and I will be adding support for
it.

Also I'm working on independent solution for supporting all websites. Right
now there is a backend that crawls supported sites for title and descriptions.

edit: also sorry for not mentioning that supported sites, I was too excited
while sharing this at HN.

------
Endy
Any chance of this (or something like it) appearing for Pale Moon or Firefox?

~~~
mavci
I was planning to do.

~~~
Endy
Thank you! I'm looking forward to it with bated breath.

